# Recently finished Acacia



## barry richardson (Aug 14, 2013)

This is an acacia vase I've been working on for a while. About 13" tall and filled with resin and crushed stone. The acacia around here is very similar in looks to walnut, in fact, it could probably be passed off as walnut to the less savvy (no one on this forum of course :blum2:) The base is walnut and the accent ring is citrus. Enjoy...
[attachment=29339][attachment=29340][attachment=29341][attachment=29342]


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 14, 2013)

That's gorgeous, Barry! I love it.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm speechless and in awe. You guys amaze me. Maybe one day. Barry that is truly a work of art.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 14, 2013)

Incredible! A true work of art!


----------



## phinds (Aug 14, 2013)

Dude ... you have WAY too much spare time on your hands 

Seriously, that's just amazing !


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 14, 2013)

What is the finish, Barry. Turning is easy. Getting that smooth and shiny finish is where I struggle. :hookup:


----------



## Patrude (Aug 14, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> This is an acacia vase I've been working on for a while. About 13" tall and filled with resin and crushed stone. The acacia around here is very similar in looks to walnut, in fact, it could probably be passed off as walnut to the less savvy (no one on this forum of course :blum2:) The base is walnut and the accent ring is citrus. Enjoy...



 absolutely stunning; Museum quality for sure. I call that Justice to the wood and more. Awsome work


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 14, 2013)

Barry - You have outdone yourself,. That is amazing 
The double carved spout is a very nice touch that just gives it class, but then the soft edge you put on the carving coupled with that finish take it up another notch. The crushed stone color choice also adds to the whole piece. Way too often when you see crushed stone in a piece the color adds nothing to the piece and most often is distracting. You however have chosen a color that compliments the wood. truly amazing work my friend. Truly amazing 
Scott


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 14, 2013)

I love it! Absolutely top drawer! Keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 14, 2013)

Wowzers!! That is absolutely amazing!! very nice work!!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 14, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> What is the finish, Barry. Turning is easy. Getting that smooth and shiny finish is where I struggle. :hookup:



Hey thanks for the positive strokes everyone! Jamie, I think the key, at least for open grained woods like acacia, walnut, locust, oak ect. is to fill the grain, otherwise you will never get a really smooth finish. I used 4/0 pumice mixed with the finish for the first coat on this one. It works well but man it's hard to sand back down, turns to concrete. Next time I'm going to try Crystalac that Mike Jones recommended. I use poly and lacquer both and they both have their advantages. Usually the first coats I wipe on, then sand back down, and for the final coat I almost always use a spray can to avoid streaking from the rags/brush. Minwax spray poly has an excellent nozzel and produces a spray almost as good as a real spray rig (which is the best but impractical for the occasional small project) After the final coat and curing I either buff them or just rub them out with brown paper from a grocery bag, which is what I did with this one. I got my buffing rig from Don Pencil at a woodworking show, and I like it, he has a website. Hope this helps...


----------



## Dennis Ford (Aug 14, 2013)

Fantastic work. The wood is nice but the workmanship is what puts this over the top.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 14, 2013)

awsome barry see i told you your in the top 5 turners here  duck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2013)

What everyone above me said. +1 :hatsoff:


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## ChrisN (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## BarbS (Aug 14, 2013)

Ah, Barry.. just beautiful. How inspiring!


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 14, 2013)

Barry, That is a beautiful work of art!


----------



## justturnin (Aug 15, 2013)

Now thats a stunner. Great job.


----------

